# Time to Drive, DC to PV



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

Last Friday was my last day at work, so I guess I'm officially retired. In two weeks it will be time to hit the road to Puerto Vallarta, which feels tight with much left to do, but ready or not...

I want to start planning the road trip and there's one thing I've been concerned about, that being the car during overnight stops. What's left of my possessions will be in that thing, and although there's nothing I can't live without (I've even scanned all my old photos and have digital copies) I would just as soon try to hold on to it. So what accommodations would provide the best overnight security, US and Mexico?

I'm going to be stopping first in Jacksonville, NC to visit my #1 son and then heading west from there, to the Nuevo Laredo crossing and then probably the route via Guadalajara to PV (would anyone recommend the Mazatlan route yet in view of the new roads?). Any advice on preferred chains or specific motels would be greatly appreciated.

I can't believe this is actually happening.


----------



## dbender (Jun 24, 2013)

We've driven from Nuevo Laredo to Puerto Vallarta and back twice. Once we crossed the border first thing in the morning and drove all the way to Tonala, just outside Guadalajara, in one day (about 13 hours?). Then about 5 hours to PV the next day. We stayed in a hotel in Tonala that had a gated and lighted parking area, and our car was in view from the front desk. I could probably find the name of the hotel if you're interested, but you probably want to divide the mileage differently.

On our last round trip, we left the south side of San Antonio early and crossed the border mid-morning. We stayed in Matehuala at the Las Palmas Midway Hotel. It is very popular with U.S. and Canadian drivers on that route. Parking is very secure, they have a nice restaurant, and I can easily recommend it. It also divides the driving from San Antonio to PV pretty evenly.

Enjoy your retirement.

Duane


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

At the entrance and exit of most Mexican towns are no tell motels, they all have secure parking, in fact most all have a curtain to hide your car from view... Most are under 300 pesos a night...pets welcome...


----------



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks much for the info. I figure I'll make the stop at the Las Palmas, it sounds perfect. If it doesn't work out, the no-tell motels sound like a great option too. I seem to recall that you essentially drive into your room in some of them, so that would be good too.

Duane: Thank you, I'm looking forward to enjoying my retirement, but right now I just feel overwhelmed with all of this crap I have to get rid of. Soon enough a nice combination of tequila and sun will make it all worthwhile. Although it is the rainy season, so maybe just tequila.


----------

